# Lion Rock at Piha



## vonnagy (Sep 15, 2003)

My friend told me come over to Piha to visit her and husband yesterday, and this is the view from their deck. 

I decided duotone these in photoshop just to see how it would turn out, the result came out quite bit different than i thought. I am not sure if i like them this way, but I just want to tinker with something new.

Let me know your opinions and criticisms, because these types of photos are certainly not my area of expertise!

Cheers!


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 15, 2003)

i like the haze/fog thing happening...how did that come about?



md


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 15, 2003)

hi there MDowdey,
its photoshop filters/diffuse glow. I layered on top the orignal to tweek it a bit. I find it works best with b/w photos.
cheers!


----------



## manda (Sep 17, 2003)

yes thats the part that i liked about these best too
gorgeous


----------



## QP (Sep 20, 2003)

Like them too but the second one started to look a bit too artificial i think but anyway, nice work!


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2003)

I'd like a tad more information in the deep shadows of the first one.  The second one is better......I sort of like the diffused glow thing, but then again, it is leaning towards LOOKING like it was indeed "photoshopped".   I like the softness, but I think it looks a bit more realistic on the top one.  

Interesting work!


----------

